# Kabelgebundenes Gerät an WLAN



## Layna (15. März 2014)

Hallo .
Ich stehe vor folgender Frage:
In einem Zimmer, das zwar WLAN, aber keinen Kabelgebundenen Zugang zum Router hat (war bisher unnötig) stehen ein Fernseher und ein Blue Ray Player, die jetzt an das Internet angeschlossen werden sollen.

Gibt es hierfür eine Lösung, die a) Bezahlbar ist und b) nicht die Verlegung eines Kabels verlangt? Letzteres wäre leider nur sehr Umstämdlich zu bewerkstelligen.

Danke,

Layna


----------



## SpiceLab (15. März 2014)

Spontan fällt mir hierzu ein "WLAN USB-Stick" ein.


----------



## Layna (15. März 2014)

Den habe ich schon versucht. Leider kann der betreffende Fernseher mit einem normal WLAN-stick nicht umgehen.
Und der Blue Ray hat gar keinen USB anschluss.... 
Für den TV (Samsung) habe ich inzwischen entdeckt das es wohl einen speziellen USB-Dongle gibt, aber das lässt leider den BlueRay noch ohne Netz.

Layna

PS:
Murphy schlägt zu! Jetzt wo cih die frage losgeordne bin habe ich endlich die kombi gesucht die mich zu einam passenden Gerät brachte.

Ethernet to WLan, man scheint soch noch nicht auf einen Begriff für die Geräte geeinigt zu haben, aber die eingängigen Shops verlinken zum Glück auf Geräte mit gleicher Funktion ^^.

Da ich jetzt weiß wo ich suche mache ich hier mal zu... und verfluche im Stillen alle Geräte, die sich weigern 'nen USB-WLAN zu nehmen ^^.


----------



## SpiceLab (15. März 2014)

Layna hat gesagt.:


> Den habe ich schon versucht. Leider kann der betreffende Fernseher mit einem normal WLAN-stick nicht umgehen.
> Und der Blue Ray hat gar keinen USB anschluss....
> Für den TV (Samsung) habe ich inzwischen entdeckt das es wohl einen speziellen USB-Dongle gibt, aber das lässt leider den BlueRay noch ohne Netz.


Diese Infos gehörten definitiv in deinen ersten Post, und schließen den TV doch schon aus.

Jüngere BlueRay-Player verfügen über einen USB-Port.


----------



## smileyml (17. März 2014)

Ich denke auch, das der TV nur mit dem passenden WLAN-Stick betrieben werden kann und der BluRay-Player mangels Anschluss ohne Netz bleiben wird.
Darüber hinaus vermute ich, wenn der Player keinen Anschlussmöglichkeit hat, er mit dem Internet auch nichts anfangen kann?!

Also stellt sich die Frage, warum beides ans Internet angeschlossen werden soll und vielleicht gibt es ein Perephriegerät, das die Netzfunktion, die du willst, per HDMI auf deinem TV überträgt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## ikosaeder (18. März 2014)

Du brauchst einen Wlan Repeater mit Lan Port z.B.
http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WA8...&qid=1395148599&sr=8-2&keywords=wlan+repeater


----------

